# Updating pecl-APC failed



## Vovas (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi all!
Yesterday I updated my ports via svn and tried to upgrade several ports
So, after launching [CMD="portmaster"]-a[/CMD], I see that:

```
===>>> All >> pecl-APC-3.1.13 (1/7)
===>  Cleaning for pecl-APC-3.1.14
===>  Found saved configuration for pecl-APC-3.1.14
===>   pecl-APC-3.1.14 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> APC-3.1.14.tgz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//PECL.
=> Attempting to fetch http://pecl.php.net/get/APC-3.1.14.tgz
fetch: http://pecl.php.net/get/APC-3.1.14.tgz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/PECL/APC-3.1.14.tgz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/PECL/APC-3.1.14.tgz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles//PECL and try again.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1
```
I tried to find this file, but latest pecl-APC version in official site is *3.1.13*:\
Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2013)

Same issue: [thread=37443]Installing Error Mediawiki Missing APC-3.1.14[/thread]


----------



## CosmicB (Feb 2, 2013)

*seem to be some issues with 3.1.14*

See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=37443


----------



## CosmicB (Feb 4, 2013)

look like pecl-APC got downgraded to 3.1.13 in ports during this weekend


----------

